# Question on front legs



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey everyone,

My pup Sam will be 8 months old on the 24th. He seems to be doing very well but I have a few questions on his development. A few months back he seemed to have some lameness on his front leg. Vet diagnosed it as pano, but he still seems to be limping slightly when in a jog. Aside from that, my main question is on his front legs, paws, and chest. His front paws are pretty duck footed right now, and when he trots or jogs, he seems very awkward. His paws point outward instead of forward. His chest seems like it should be wider, and it just makes his whole front end look funny when running. Is this normal for this age or is he having development problems? I am just paranoid of everything, maybe hes just still awkward I dont know.

Here is a picture of him sitting next to my 4 year old american bulldog. He outweighs her now, he is 79 lbs. It doesn't really show what Im talking about, neither of these pictures do, but I don't have any good ones right now. I'll try to take some when I get home.


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is a picture from a month or two ago that shows it more. His legs are like this when he runs as well.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

when the chest is too narrow (pigeon chested) the elbows come in close and the feet point outwards (french front - fiddle front).

Not much you can do about the conformation. His chest may fill in with exercise and age . 
Carmen


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Normal, normal, normal. My pup is 9 months and they are exactly like 15-year old boys at this age. Awkward, gangly, bumping into stuff, not quite grown into their bodies. Fortunately they get to skip the cracking voice and acne.


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for the encouragement!


----------

